# twin charged vr6?



## Feliciano96 (Jan 19, 2011)

opcornk i honestly couldnt find any post about this and im actually really interested about doing this. is it possible to supercharge and turbo a vr6 corrado if so how much do you think it would take to get all the correct parts and have it running properly. and time.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Components based on VW system, or with aftermarket components? 

Unless professionally designed, there will be no benefit and possibly damage to the engine.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Feliciano96 said:


> opcornk i honestly couldnt find any post about this and im actually really interested about doing this. is it possible to supercharge and turbo a vr6 corrado if so how much do you think it would take to get all the correct parts and have it running properly. and time.


It is possible but not really practical on the VR6. There really isnt a lot of room under the hood and you would have to run on hell of an intercooler to make any real power and not be instantly plagued by heat soak. It would take quite a bit of money for parts/ installation (if not done by you) and tuning. parts are going to be the biggest thing. no point in doing any of it if you arent gonna rebuild the motor with stronger internals and lower compression. As for time it could be done in a week if that was the only thing that was on your plate to install then it could take anywhere from a day to a year to get it running right. Would be awesome to see a twincharged VR. All in all though it would probably take you about $7-15K.


----------



## Feliciano96 (Jan 19, 2011)

*hey thanks for the information*

do you really think its going to cost that much because i wasnt planning on going like rediculous with power i only want around 350-425 hp..and i do plan on doing more internal stuff but im a noob at engine modification what makes lower compression and other things your a big help man i appreciate it but again i dont plan on getting a huge turbo or huge kompressor thanks for the help reply please haha i want ur feed back good or badeace::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Your going to spend 10-30k on a turbo kit, and then another 5-9k on a sh*tty vortec supercharger? I thinks I smell a TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. But to give you insight, Here we go:

First you will need:
Gt35(and thats just so you dont run it out of breath)
turbo back
All turbo lines,hardware
Then for a s/c Ideally you are going to need to use a m90 or mp112, or drop bank on a Rotrex. 

Ok so lets now start on a Rotrex or Vortec style
You'll first need to run oil lines, then take the charge piping to the turbo's intake via a AWIC, then the whole turbo ordeal, which then you will need to route the charge piping from the turbo to either an AWIC or FMIC then to the c2 intake manifold(Only one I can see working with the already missing room). Then you will need to have it tuned.

Now with a twinscrew(best option)
First buy c2's flange for intake manifold, build a plenum allowing you to cut a hole to mount the s/c to, then run a longer belt for the pulley. The best bet is to use a 1.5" AWIC plate spacer between the s/c and plenum. You will want to mount the throttle body on the intake side of the s/c. Then set up the whole turbo kit, with a CAI run under the car to the driver side lower vent. You will want to then run the turbo charge pipe under the car down the passenger side, then accross the front core support up to the throttle body with a intercooler mounted up front. Then you will have to tune, and cure the heating issues, you are going to have.

And I didnt even include the fact that you WILL have to build the bottom end and the trans, as you will have to retard the car to make ONLY 500hp. Its just not practical and you dont have enough room in the Mk4 engine bay.

I bought a 91 Corrado which I will eventually put a twin charged 2.5l out of a 08 Jetta, using my second build option. Itll work in the Corrado because I can mount the engine transverse and use a longitudinal transmission of my choice.


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Feliciano96 said:


> do you really think its going to cost that much because i wasnt planning on going like rediculous with power i only want around 350-425 hp..and i do plan on doing more internal stuff but im a noob at engine modification what makes lower compression and other things your a big help man i appreciate it but again i dont plan on getting a huge turbo or huge kompressor thanks for the help reply please haha i want ur feed back good or badeace::thumbup:


ya the pricing I stated will get you to about 250-300chp. about 240-290whp. If you are looking at close to 400chp (not whp) you are looking into the $20K's. if you want that at the wheels you are gonna have to dig into the trans as to not detonate it as well as an LSD you will be into the $30K's


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

GVZBORA said:


> ya the pricing I stated will get you to about 250-300chp. about 240-290whp. If you are looking at close to 400chp (not whp) you are looking into the $20K's. if you want that at the wheels you are gonna have to dig into the trans as to not detonate it as well as an LSD you will be into the $30K's


No were talking into the 40 and 50 thousands just in machine work and parts, that doesnt even include install labor cost. On top of that brakes, suspension, fuel pumps, guages, head work, plus the cost of the .:R he doesnt even own :thumbup: Youd be looking at 70-80k all said and done


----------



## GVZBORA (Nov 13, 2008)

Eh either way its going to cost way more money than you would be willing to spend. good luck either way


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Youd be looking at 70-80k all said and done


What the hell, am I missing something? :screwy:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mk3alltheway said:


> What the hell, am I missing something? :screwy:


Ya I guess you are


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

Feliciano96 said:


> im a noob at engine modification



start simple. if your new at tuning, start with an exhaust. then maybe an intake. after that look into a camshaft. there is a lot you can learn from just starting where many people did, doing easy mods and working from there. dont jump into a twin charged system that will be way expensive and complicated


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

The question I would ask is why does the OP seem to think that this is a magic formula?
A stage 2 turbo kit from kinetic will put a VR6 right near the money as far as power requests are concerned. Why all this BS about twin charger systems?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

First off it was a troll thread. Plain and simple :thumbup:


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> First off it was a troll thread. Plain and simple :thumbup:


So you mislead the op by giving him complete bull**** of an answer? Not a d*ck move or anything... this is supposed to be a place where people enjoy conversing about vws. Not a place where knowledge is withheld to who YOU deem to be worthy enough..


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

If he wants to blow his car up, so be it! The op's lack of knowledge will soon turn into knowledge. Im pretty sure everyone on here had similar trials and errors. I just hate seeing people being blatant @ssholes because remember you once knew nothing too..


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mk3alltheway said:


> So you mislead the op by giving him complete bull**** of an answer? Not a d*ck move or anything... this is supposed to be a place where people enjoy conversing about vws. Not a place where knowledge is withheld to who YOU deem to be worthy enough..


Ok.. How was that a bullsh*t answer.

He wants an R32- $16-30k
Proven turbo kit- HPA $20k, plus 100$hr labor of install and dyno tuning
Twin screw s/c- If you knew anything about VW's youd know that on a 24v vr6 that would be a completely custom build.... At least 1k for the manifold to be made, 500-3000 for a twin screw, Or he could go with a sh*tty vortec kit for 5k, or a Rotrex for almost twice that. 
Transmission- full rebuild, easily 3k plus labor
Motor- Full rebuild to hold the pressure from both- 5k- 20k(depending on headwork or not)

Thats not even including motor mounts, suspension, wheels, tires, etc. 

You should really think about it before you claim my numbers are complete bs... Do your homework, not everyone wants a unreliable car built from second hand parts.

Plus it was a f*cking TROLL thread :facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mk3alltheway said:


> If he wants to blow his car up, so be it! The op's lack of knowledge will soon turn into knowledge. Im pretty sure everyone on here had similar trials and errors. I just hate seeing people being blatant @ssholes because remember you once knew nothing too..


No its pretty much basic knowledge. After all its just nuts and bolts. Adding pressure to a mass produced motor designed for n/a, is quite a common sense issue to build it


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ok.. How was that a bullsh*t answer.
> 
> He wants an R32- $16-30k
> Proven turbo kit- HPA $20k, plus 100$hr labor of install and dyno tuning
> ...


He said on his corrado vr6, thats 12v buddy. You were the first to mention the R32. He never said a fresh build from scratch, just that he wanted to twin charge his corrado, with that being said I would assume its already on the road. Meaning no need for suspension, wheels, etc..

-built 12v vr6 with lowered compression (forged internals, lowered cr, hd springs, ti retainers, ported intake, the whole nine, from Schimmel) $6k

-stage 3 turbo kit from kinetics $4,650

-(If you knew anything about what he asked you would know its on a 12v ) Didnt specify whether he wanted a twin screw or centrifugal charger nonetheless VF's new V3 kit is $3,995

-Rebuilt o2a from Euro Spec $1,860
-optional differential $895 free install when buying trans from Euro Spec

-stage 3 500hp corrado axles from Schimmel $1090

-MBS 3" turboback $500

-High flow fuel pump $475

-Euro Spec brake upgrade kit $2k

-not up on my intercooler pricing but lets just be generous and say... $1K (not to mention kinetics kit comes with one, but youd need a bigger one for the charger, unless you ran them on two seperate intercoolers..)

-standalone and dyno time about $2k

Thats just over 20k 
plus about $2k for all the random odds and ends

Round it off and say $25k 

Should he choose to pay for it to be installed Bill Schimmel charges $500 to install a trans and block with a rebuild. Turbo and charger install would take nothing but a few good diy's a case of beer and some motivation. The only thing that would be a real pain would be tuning the standalone system and the piping for the intercooler. He shouldnt need to pay that much in labor though right? I mean after all its just a bunch of nuts and bolts..

With the hp goal hes aiming for theres no reason why stage 1 charger and stage 3 turbo kit wouldnt work. That being said, try not to act like your holier than thou by withholding information when you could have easily helped him instead of misleading him.

Check my build thread and then redirect your comment about how not everyone is trying to build a car with secondhand parts, thanks buttercup


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

He posted elsewhere that he wanted to buy an r32 for the motor and drivetrain to put into the corrado he doesn't own. I know what comes in a corrado. I own one and scrapped the sh*t 12v. It's getting the 2.5l 5 cyl. Also I feel sorry for whoever is running one of those unreliable kinetic turbo kit. Your numbers aren't far off from mine. Also vortec centri. Chargers are terrible, if your gonna do it right your going to use a twin screw, 24v swap and an Hpa turbo kit. You also mentioned nothing of fueling brake upgrades, suspension, so ya you are giving him cheap advice. Thanks buttercup :thumbdown:


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Theres a brake upgrade and a high flow pump in there.. Both kits would come with injector and fpr upgrades. And sorry I was addressing the question he asked in THIS thread not combining other questions..

Also he didnt say he wanted a golden setup nor did he say he wanted a pieced together setup. So I mentioned a well known kits that seems to make plenty of people on here that are using them happy.

He did not mention a build from scratch so suspension is out of the question. He simply asked what the price would be to twin charge a vr6 in a corrado, not how you would do it.

And yeah 50k is just a taddd bit off from 25k


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

You do realize just like all his other threads, its a bs question... If reliability is the concern HPA is the way to go. That's on average 20k in its own. If you HAD to have a centrifugal supercharger is say get a Rotrex, which are almost twice the cost of VF, but 3 times better. Then you still have have trans and all that. Neither of us are wrong your suggestion is just budget, mine is top line bulletproof that's all.


----------

